# How do I use this old magic chef oven



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Going to have to light the pilot in the oven.
Open the broiler and look in the back, there should be something that looks like this.
http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...0A9753D31FF121B5A08420322613&selectedIndex=16
The pilots right next to it.


----------



## speedster1 (May 13, 2009)

This is what is in the back of the oven. I've hit all of that with a lighter and nothing lights up. Is there something special I have to do with the pilot lights on his stove and oven other than holding a lit match? Buttons I need to push?

When I turn on the stove burner I hear gas. I can light the burner if I hold a flame directly on it. When I turn the oven knob I don't hear anything.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

May be why it was sitting down there.


----------



## chitownken (Nov 22, 2012)

Try following the pilot gas line back to the manifold. They used to terminate in a block with an adjustment screw. That screw was used to adjust the size of the pilot flame. If you screwed it all the way in, it would completely shut off the pilot gas flow. With the stove only being used for brandy making, why pay for gas to run the pilots the rest of the time.


----------



## McSteve (Dec 8, 2009)

The stove burner pilot jets could be plugged up, or the pilots might need adjusting as chitownken said. On those stoves, if everything is working right, the gas to the stove pilots is always on.

For the oven, most of the time you've got to push in the oven control knob while lighting the oven pilot. Sometimes they're pretty hard to push. Once the pilot is lit, continue holding the knob for a minute, then let it go. If the thermocouple isn't shot, the pilot should stay lit.


----------

